

IPhone owners do everything but talk ("the iPhone is a computer that just happens to make phone calls") - toffer
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/04/04/iphone-owners-do-everything-but-talk/

======
LPTS
It's called a trojan horse. People who think iPhone is a fancy phone are
exactly like people who thought the original PC's were fancy typewriters.

iPhone will eventually dominate everything from video game handhelds to
medical devices to credit cards to GPS to car ignition locks to cameras.

This is the science fiction future I was promised as a kid. This is the first
device that beats a tricorder. It's here people.

